# Surefire C3 better than 9P?



## ericg533 (Jul 26, 2006)

So I was about to buy a 9P from Tac Supply when I read that the C3 is better. But how? Same lumens.. same....everything? How is the C3 better? Is it worth the extra cash?


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 26, 2006)

They are not entirely the same.

The C3 has the combat grip style body. The 9P has a straight body.
The C3 has HA-III anodising. The 9P has type II HA.
The C3 has a belt clip. The 9P doesnt.

That about it really.


----------



## Owen (Jul 26, 2006)

CombatGrip, pocket clip, and the option of hard anodize. 
Whether it's worth it is up to you. 
Handle a C3 if you get the chance. I've gotten rid of 2 6Ps and a 9P while keeping a Z3, buying another Z3, plus a C2-HA. I don't have a ton of SFs, and that leaves all 3 of my "full-size", "C series" lights having CombatGrips. I may get another C2-HA before it's all over with. Guess it's worth it to me, as I much prefer the ergonomics/handling of the CombatGrip lights.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 26, 2006)

The clip, the squared body, and the tactical rubber ring are all reasons I like a C3 over 9P.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 26, 2006)

The C2/C3 are sort of between the P/D lights and the Z lights - the C bodies have a partial relief for the 'combat grip.' I prefer the Zs even for ordinary use because the full-circle relief makes getting the right grip a little easier. YMMV...


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I'm not planning on being in any combat any time soon... so I think I'm going to go with the 9P. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 27, 2006)

It's an excellent light - you should be pleased. I find that the "cigar" grip on the "combat" lights is often more convenient for very ordinary situations, but again YMMV. Don't forget to consider adding things like the KL3 LED head or the KT2 Turbohead to your 9P - it is a very flexible platform.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 27, 2006)

I sold my C3 awhile back because I did not like the body configuration for easy packing. It just doesn't fit in most holsters, and I tried the plastic SF holder and it is too bulky. I will have to live with my L6, and figure some way to pack it as it has the same combat type body. Might ask Matt to make a Holester for it as the Peneke Holster he made for my KL5 setup is awesome.

Bill


----------



## Jvalera (Jul 27, 2006)

well I have both configurations and like em both depending on my mood..lol

though I wish the had a HA-3 9p too.


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 28, 2006)

JNewell said:


> It's an excellent light - you should be pleased. I find that the "cigar" grip on the "combat" lights is often more convenient for very ordinary situations, but again YMMV. Don't forget to consider adding things like the KL3 LED head or the KT2 Turbohead to your 9P - it is a very flexible platform.



Isn't the KT2 head only 105 lumens? Is the larger head conducive to better throw even though it has the same light output?


----------



## CLHC (Jul 28, 2006)

Personally, I don't give a second look at the SF C# series—That's just me.

Way to go on that SureFire 9P *ericg533*! I've been enjoying mine for some 10 years now. Also sometime down the road, you may wish to check out the SRTH for the SF.9P. Last I heard, these were available from LPS (Lagger-Pro).

Enjoy!


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just ordered from tacticalsupply.com and I got a very generous 20% discount with free shipping. I also ordered the Z49 clicky tailcap.

And the horrible wait begins...


----------



## CLHC (Jul 29, 2006)

Way to go! Hope the clicky works "flawlessly" for you. That's why it comes with the tried and true twisty in the first place.

Enjoy!


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 29, 2006)

Have there...been problems?

EDIT: Question. If I bought a cell extender and went up to 4 cells, could I then put in a MN61 HOLA? 

Damn. This flashlight thing is going to get really expensive. Being a poor college student sucks. Okay well I'm not really poor but I make $6.50/hour.


----------



## schrenz (Jul 29, 2006)

The MN61 fits only in the turbohead, for the normal 9P it is the KT2 with the N2 bulb, with extender you can use the MN60, 61 N62.

SF Lego. lots of fun but lots of money, too :laughing: !
Greets Jens


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just to clarify...

If I purchased the KT2 turbohead and the cell extender I could use the MN61 LA?


----------



## Paladin (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, with 4 cells the lamps suitable for use in the M4 Devastator are useable in the KT-2 head. The N62 will be the big mother at 500 lumens, but only for short bursts.

*But you should know that with 3 cells and the MN16 rated 225 lumens for 20 minutes you will be very happy as far as throw is concerned.*

Paladin


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 29, 2006)

What is everyones opinions on the P91 LA? I emailed Tactical Supply asking them to add it to the order, but is it worth it? I'd love to get the Turbohead but it is quite a bit of money that I don't have. Maybe I'll save up for the $175 SRTH.

Also, I bought a cell extender from lighthound. What are the benefits of using it with the P90 and P91 LAs? Longer life?

Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it. I also hate you for making me spend more.


----------



## schrenz (Jul 30, 2006)

As you know the P91 is brighter, but not much more throw, you must know if it is useful for your purposes, 60 min to 20 min runtime, make the P90 more useful to my opinion.
If you want mor throw you will need a turbohead, but to my opinion there is no need to purchase the expensive SRTH, the KT2 is good, too or even better (more crenelated lens, pyrex window!).


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 30, 2006)

Some say that the SRTH is better... some say that the KT2 is just as good/better.

I guess I need a better cash flow than American Eagle Outfitters.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 30, 2006)

The KT2 is a much heavier turbo head due to alot more metal and some like its looks better but I have owned/used both and personally I like the look and feel of the SRTH better on the light. The KT2 makes the light very top heavy.

The SRTH also has better throw than the KT2. 

Curtis


----------



## schrenz (Jul 30, 2006)

Take both and an aditional C3 :laughing: 

The turboheads are completly different.
Cue is right the KT1/2 are heavier (but not so heavy as the KT4), and the SRTH has a little more throw, but to my mind 175$ +shipping is very expensive for the old TH with its lexan lens. I love the SF classics, but I think for a newbie a KT2 is the better choice.
I don't know the US prices, but in Germany it is even cheaper to take a KT1 +N2 bulb than a KT2, really crazy!


----------



## yazkaz (Jul 30, 2006)

Personally I'd prefer the C3 for its added comestic features. My only complaint is that it doesn't come standard with a shock-isolated bezel assy (like the M2).

But for the budget-minded college student, IMO even a slightly souped-up 9P should make him very happy.

So ericg533, enjoy your new tool, and don't worry about those turbo head options, for now. You can always get them later when you have more $$.


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 30, 2006)

One more question, what will using the cell extender with the standard P90 or P91 lamp do? Increased runtime? Will it be dangerous (for the lamp)?

I really, really appreciate the help that everyone has given me thus far. I also want to thank tacticalsupply.com again for the generous discount and dealing with me constantly changing my mind.


----------



## yazkaz (Jul 30, 2006)

You cannot run 12V on the P90/91 lamps, you'll blow them out instantly. If you want to run 12V, try the G&P G12 Bulb instead as shown in here:

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/gp_flashlight_bulbs.htm


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 30, 2006)

What's the lumen rating and runtime on the G12?


----------



## schrenz (Jul 30, 2006)

The cell extender A19 to my mind only make sense with a Turbohead and 12V Bulb MN60-N62.
If you want lumens take the P91 and spares carrier with batteries:laughing: 

I don't know the G+P 12V bulb, but I don't think that it is brighter than a P91.


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 30, 2006)

The following items are being shipped out to me tomorrow:

SureFire 9P
Cell Extender
MN60 Lamp
MN61 Lamp
SC2 Spares Carrier
KT2 Turbohead
Z49 Clickly Tailcap
20 CR123's from BatteryStation.com

I leave for our family's cottage on Lake Minoqua in Wisconsin next week Tuesday. I will be in heaven.


----------



## nzgunnie (Jul 30, 2006)

you might like to consider getting two of AWs 17500 li-ion rechargeable cells.

These will run your P90 and the N2 in the KT2. I never use 3x123s in my 9P now, I always use 17500s. 

Since you are getting an extender, you could get two 17670s from AW, and run the P90, P91, and in the turbo head the N2, MN15 or MN16. This will save you a great deal on expensive CR123s.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like you're on your way now!

Let us know it goes for you. . .


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't you people give my wallet a break? 

Thanks again for the help everyone.

nzgunnie, thanks for the advice. I'll look into rechargables once I get hit with the fact that CR123s are expensive.


----------



## schrenz (Jul 31, 2006)

Eric, you now have ordered a perfect 9P-set, you will be happy with it.

May be, that you now need a KL3 LED head, a holster, filters......  
Best regards Jens


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 31, 2006)

Will the KL3 head work with 4 cells?


----------



## nobody (Jul 31, 2006)

ericg533 said:


> Will the KL3 head work with 4 cells?



No, but it works great with a 3 cell configuration in P or C series


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 31, 2006)

Someday...  I need my flashlight first. HURRY UP USPS!


----------



## Paladin (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice start. (cough, cough) _Are you really gonna run around with neckid glass_? 

*When you're ordering that KL3 next week*, have them throw in another 9P body and tailcap of your preference. Your _Turbopimped_ 4 cell model will be dedicated to "wow" sessions with the 500 lumen N62 lamp Calvin at Brightflashlights sells, and the KL3/9P can handle almost everything else.

_Except pocket carry, you'll need an E2L or something similar...just trying to be helpful.:devil: _

Paladin


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 31, 2006)

Haha, die.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 31, 2006)

Eric, nice 9P setup! 

I have the following 9P goodies, 9P, KL3, 6P tube, A19, FM64 beamshaper, 2 SC1s, P90 spare, P91 spare, P60 spare, lanyard kit, and a small Pelican case for the parts. I'm getting a KT2 for my B-Day (along with SC2, N2 spare, and maybe a M4 LOLA) and this will complete my set. I'm debating on getting the beamcover as it looks really huge.

Hey Paladin or is it "Have light will travel?"

That beamcover looks huge!

I have a beamshaper for my KL3 and its hideous. I'll be getting a KT2 soon. Do you really think I'll need a cover?

kelmo


----------



## ericg533 (Jul 31, 2006)

Everyone is out of the KT2 head


----------



## schrenz (Aug 1, 2006)

What about ordering a KT1 + a N2 or a MN15/ 16?

Perhaps ask John (lighthound) if you can make a good deal, when he keeps the N1 bulp (?)
or order it with the bulb, so you have a spare bulb, for the case that you will later order a 6P/ C2 or something like this .


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is the KT1 any less of a head than the KT2? Is the only difference the bulb? If so, I couldn't care less about the included bulb because I'll have an MN60 as of tomorrow.


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes the KT1 and KT2 are the same, they just ship with a different LA. I ended up buying a KT1 and an MN15 because I couldn't get the KT2 w/N2.


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic. Steven is gonna hate me now. Heh..

Yet another noob question. I'm going to have a cell extender on the 9P. If I used 2 17670s, could I safely use the MN60/61. Would the lumens/runtime be affected?


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 2, 2006)

2 x 17670s still only equals 8.4v-7.2v, the MN60/61 are 12v bulbs. They will of course run but will be yellow and under driven.

So no, you cannot run the MN60/61 with rechargeables. You can however run the MN15/16 on 2 x 17670s and get more run time than you would with 17500s.


----------



## Illum (Aug 2, 2006)

thats Surefire...

Same lumen output, different finish, each more expensive along the way.


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 2, 2006)

What are you talking about Illum the nation?


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 3, 2006)

USPS RETURNED MY 9P and bulbs to tacticalsupply.com!!!!

NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 3, 2006)

Why?


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 3, 2006)

-------


----------



## the fuzz (Aug 4, 2006)

whats the throw distance with the kt3 addon

And will it work without an extender for the C3?


----------



## schrenz (Aug 4, 2006)

@Fuzz (Y:laughing: ):
I think you mean the KT2, the KT*3* works only on the *9AN*!
the KT2 works on the C3 without cell-extender,with the included N2 bulb and with M3T bulbs MN15 and MN16 (225 lumens but only 20 minutes runtime:rock: )
Edit: The throw distance :difficult to say, my M3T with a MN15 (very similar to a C3+KT2), illuminates a subject over about 100meters, but the Kts aren't great throwers at all, if you want this, look after an old "T" turbohead, these 3 inchers have a beam like Darth Vaders light-sword:laughing: .

Hope that answered all questions.
Greets Jens


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 4, 2006)

The 9P, TurboHead, and MN60 should be arriving tomorrow. :rock:

Followed by the MN61, Z49, and Fenix P1.


----------



## the fuzz (Aug 4, 2006)

tHANKS schrenz
What do you mean buy this
" look after an old "T" turbohead"
Is this an old item that surefire doesnt sell anymore?

cheers fuzzy


----------



## Size15's (Aug 4, 2006)

The "T" Series TurboHeads are long discontinued.






SureFire sold the TurboHeads in "kits" to convert standard models.
The T Series consisted of:
T1 (N1 lamp assembly) for two-SF123A models (6P/G2 etc)
T2 (N2 lamp assembly) for three-SF123A models (9P etc)
T3 (N3 lamp assembly) for the 9N only.
T4 (N4 lamp assembly) for the B65 NiCad models (6R/7Z etc)
T5 (N5 lamp assembly) for the 8X.

As you can see from my photo the T62 (N62 lamp assembly) for four-SF123A models (12PM/12ZM/LeopardLight) was a different TurboHead design.

Al


----------



## Sierra_Bill (Aug 4, 2006)

ericg533 said:


> Will the KL3 head work with 4 cells?



The KL6 will work with 4 CR123s.


----------



## schrenz (Aug 7, 2006)

Al had been faster, I had been on a hiking-tour, and because of this off-line.

the old T-heads are great throwers but you will only find them in the b-s-t section or on ebay, the only disadvantage they have is their lexan-window, but makes them more lightweight.


----------

